# Pintails Galore!



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Out goose hunting we were just being attacked by the ducks! They just kept coming and landing in our spread. I was suprised by how many pinnies we saw, literally thousands. If this is any indication of how they fared this spring in ND we produced a lot of them. I really thought the count on them this spring was really off. Also, I wasn't the only one who had this experience. Anyone else been seeing them lately?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We didn't see any pintails as far as I could see. Tons of mallards and tons of wood ducks. I'm sure there was a bunch of others mixed in....as they were all brown besides the woodies.


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

The ducks wouldn't leave us alone either, may have something to do with the spinning wing decoy we setup, just to see how the ducks would react. We put 'Lucky' on the upwind side of our canada spread, and the ducks decoyed to it beautifully, with many landing in the goose decoys. We saw large numbers of mallards, woodducks, and pintails. Hope they all stick around for the duck opener!


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I was up in Nelson and Walsh County the other day, and it was unreal. There are millions up there. Lots of water too. Should be a good opener.


----------



## fretch (Sep 13, 2002)

hey matt,

sounds like things went well for the start of early goose, and looks like things will only get better when the duck season opens up in a couple of weeks. i am looking forward to getting out there with ya and shooting up a flock of pinnies or mallards.

fretch


----------



## widgnwhacker (Sep 7, 2002)

Tons of Pintail here in Arizona now. They are bunching up here in groups of 60-100 getting fattened up before they head to Mexico for the winter :eyeroll: Figures we can't hunt them until Nov. 28th and by then they will be sippin Margaritas with their toes in the sand :beer:

*WW*


----------

